

Introducing AirCall.io, a flexible, scalable customer hotline tool for startups - liam_boogar
http://www.rudebaguette.com/2014/01/09/efounders-latest-saas-startup-aircall-io-flexible-scalable-customer-hotline-startups/

======
madflo
Is it really built on top of Twilio?

------
orliesaurus
how much will it cost?

